# Brown trout?



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

I also have this desire about catching a brown trout this fall... what are my best chance of my hooking up on one Rivers in PA or WV thats about an hour and a half away from the south subarbs of cleveland... please advise..

or a recommneded weeknd getaway lodge or trip... have any gone to Nemacolin in PA?


thanks...

frank


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I would recommend going to Elksprings For big browns. Not just a few but many that you be drooling so bad. I am going down there in Oct.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing- I'd love to hit up Pa for a long day or overniter for trout.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Is this near Bald Eagle State forest? or Coburn PA?


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

It's approximately near webster springs WV and is about 5 hours from suburban cleveland. 

There are no brown trout that close to Cleveland other than at Cold Creek, which is a trout club anyway


----------



## Chuck42 (Jul 26, 2010)

Neshannock Creek about 1.5hrs from exit 11, 2 exits in PA off I80
Volant PA, Orvis shop is located at the dam. ncflyshop.com

West Hickory, near Tionesta PA, caught my first Brown just above the saw mill in 1974, there are about 5 creeks to fish around Tionesta, Get a cornplanters map for locations

Tionesta is about 2-2.5 hrs from exit 11

there are also a number of streams running into the Allegheney River

good luck


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

Anglers Mail promoted Brokenstraw Creek in Warren County a few (!) years ago. Maybe mosey over there for a look see.
R


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Little/Big Sugar Creek in PA "Cooperstown, PA"


----------



## Keith R (Feb 19, 2006)

Try Allegany River below Kinzue Dam in Warren, PA. First island below dam.

Keith R.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

oak orchard in ny. lots of lake run browns and kings there right now. its the olcott river i believe. great time and lots of fish. but now is the time for the big 10 plus pounders.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Chuck42 said:


> Neshannock Creek about 1.5hrs from exit 11, 2 exits in PA off I80
> Volant PA, Orvis shop is located at the dam. ncflyshop.com
> 
> West Hickory, near Tionesta PA, caught my first Brown just above the saw mill in 1974, there are about 5 creeks to fish around Tionesta, Get a cornplanters map for locations
> ...


Yes, Bob at ncflyshop is a friend of mine,he has an awesome selection for all your needs,give him a visit,and you can wet a line will your there to


----------



## fisherman4life42 (May 25, 2010)

Youghiogheny River from Confluence to Connellsville, PA I had an absolute blast last year out there.


----------



## striperrams (Aug 26, 2010)

Try Oil Creek just south of Titusville, PA. Much of it runs through state park lands is a great stream to fish when conditions are good.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

007--

Been wanting to hit this. Have fished 117 of the streams in Pennsylvania trout streams book. Where is access?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Fishing Pole I just got back from my week in MI way to much stuff to do! PM me and we will set up some phone time! Its a long list!


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

the lake michigan tribs have some big brownies in them


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Go to Tionesta PA. The Tionesta is not stocked but the small creeks/streams that go into it are. If you get bored with catching a few in the river, walk up one of the streams and catch your limit, its a total blast!


----------

